# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  بعضاً من أحمد مطر..

## Hajer

*لشاعر الحريه ، شاعر الضمير العربي*

*أحمد مطر ..أتيت لكم بمقتطفات منه..*



********

*ملحوظَة*

*تَركَ اللّصُ لنا ملحوظةً* 
*فوقَ الَحصير* 
*جاءَ فيها :* 
*لَعَن الله الأمير* 
*لم يَدَع شيئاً لنا نَسرقهُ* 
*... إلاّ الشَخيرْ !* 
*الرّحمة فوق القَانونْ* 
*ذاتَ يومٍ* 
*رقَصَ الشعبُ وغَنّى* 
*واحتسى بَهجَتَهُ حتّى الثمالَةْ* 
*إذ رأى أوَّل حالَة* 
*تَنْعم ُالبلدةُ فيها بالعدالَةْ :* 
*زَعَموا أنَّ فتًى سبَّ نِعالَهْ* 
*فأحالوهُ إلى القاضي* 
*ولم يُعْدَمْ* 
*بدعوى شَتْمِ أصحابِ الجلالَةْ !*

*__________________**التهمـة*

*كنتُ أسيرُ مفـرداً* 
*أحمِـلُ أفكـاري معـي* 
*وَمَنطِقي وَمَسْمعي* 
*فازدَحَمـتْ* 
*مِن حَوْليَ الوجـوه* 
*قالَ لَهمْ زَعيمُهم: خُـذوه* 
*سألتُهُـمْ: ما تُهمتي؟* 
*فَقيلَ لي:* 
*تَجَمُّعٌ مشبــوه!* 
*ثورة الطين*

*وضعوني في إنـاءْ* 
*ثُمّ قالوا لي : تأقلَـمْ* 
*وأنا لَستُ بماءْ* 
*أنا من طينِ السّمـاءْ* 
*وإذا ضـاقَ إنائـي بنمـوّي* 
*..يتحطّمْ !* 
**** *خَيَّروني*

*بَيْنَ مَوتٍ وَبَقاءْ* 
*بينَ أن أرقُـصَ فوقَ الحَبْلِ* 
*أو أرقُصَ تحتَ الحبلِ* 
*فاخترتُ البقـاءْ* 
*قُلتُ : أُعـدَمْ.* 
*فاخنقـوا بالحبلِ صوتَ الَببَّغـاءْ* 
*وأمِـدّوني بصمـتٍ أَبَـديٍّ يتكلّمْ !* 
*قَلـم*

*جسَّ الطبيبُ خافقـي* 
*وقـالَ لي :* 
*هلْ ها هُنـا الألَـمْ ؟* 
*قُلتُ له: نعَـمْ* 
*فَشـقَّ بالمِشـرَطِ جيبَ معطَفـي* 
*وأخـرَجَ القَلَــمْ!* 
**** 
*هَـزَّ الطّبيبُ رأسَـهُ .. ومالَ وابتَسـمْ* 
*وَقالَ لـي :* 
*ليسَ سـوى قَلَـمْ* 
*فقُلتُ : لا يا سَيّـدي* 
*هـذا يَـدٌ .. وَفَـمْ* 
*رَصـاصــةٌ .. وَدَمْ* 
*وَتُهمـةٌ سـافِرةٌ .. تَمشي بِلا قَـدَمْ !* 
*نبـوءة*

*اسمعوني قَبْـلَ أن تَفتَقـدوني* 
*يا جماعــهْ* 
*لَسـتُ كذّابـاً ..* 
*فمـا كانَ أبي حِزبـاً* 
*ولا أُمّـي إذاعة* 
*كُلُّ ما في الأمـرِ* 
*أنَّ العَبـْـدَ* 
*صلّـى مُفـرداً بالأمسِ* 
*في القُدسِ* 
*ولكـنَّ " الجَماعـَهْ "* 
*سيُصلّونَ جماعَــهْ !* 
*عقوبات شرعيّـة*

*بتَرَ الوالـي لساني* 
*عندما غنّيتُ شِعْـري* 
*دونَ أنْ أطلُبَ ترخيصاً بترديد الأغاني* 
**** 
*بَتَرَ الوالي يَـدي لمّـا رآني* 
*في كتاباتيَ أرسلتُ أغانيَّ* 
*إلى كُـلِّ مكـانِ* 
**** 
*وَضَـعَ الوالـي على رِجلَيَّ قيداً* 
*إذْ رآني بينَ كلِّ الناسِ أمشي* 
*دونَ كفّـي ولسانـي* 
*صامتـاً أشكـو هَوانـي.* 
**** 
*أَمَـرَ الوالي بإعدامـي* 
*لأنّـي لم أُصَـفّقْ* 
*- عندما مَرَّ -* 
*ولَـم أهتِفْ..* 
*ولَـمْ أبرَحْ مكانـي !* 
*القُرصـان*

*بَنينـا مِن ضحايـا أمسِنا جِسْـرا* 
*وقدّمنا ضحايـا يومنِـا نَذْرا* 
*لنلقى في غَـدٍ نصْـرا.* 
*ويمَّمْنـا إلى المسْـرى* 
*وكِدنـا نَبلُغُ المسْـرى.* 
*ولكـنْ قامَ عبـدُ الذّاتِ* 
*يدْعـو قائلاً : صـبْرا.* 
*فألقينـا بِبابِ الصّبر قتلانا* 
*وقلنا: إنّـهُ أدرى.* 
*وبعْـدَ الصّبرِ* 
*ألفَينـا العِـدى قد حَطّمـوا الجِسـرا* 
*فقُمنا نطْلبُ الثّأرا* 
*ولكـنْ قامَ عبـدُ الذّاتِ* 
*يدعـو قائلاً: صبْـرا* 
*فألقينا بِبابِ الصّبرِ آلافـاً مِنَ القتلى* 
*وآلافـاً مِن الجرحـى* 
*وآلافـاً مِـن الأسـرى* 
*وهَـدَّ الحِمْـلُ رحْـمَ الصّبرِ* 
*حتّى لم يُطْـقْ صَبـرا* 
*فأنجَـبَ صبرُنا: "صـبرا"!* 
*وعبـدُ الذّاتِ* 
*لمْ يُرجِـعْ لنا مِن أرضِنا شِـبرا.* 
*ولَمْ يَضمَـنْ لِقتـلانا بها قَبْرا.* 
*ولمْ يُلقِ العِـدى في البحْـرِ* 
*بلْ ألقى دِمانا وامتَطـى البحْرا.* 
*فسًبحـانَ الذي أسْـرى* 
*بعبـدِ الذَّاتِ* 
*مِن صَـبرا إلى مِصـرا* 
*وما أسرى بهِ للضفّـةِ الأُخـرى !* 
*أحبّـك*


*يا وَطَـني* 
*ضِقْتَ على ملامحـي* 
*فَصِـرتَ في قلـبي.* 
*وكُنتَ لي عُقـوبةً* 
*وإنّني لم أقترِفْ سِـواكَ من ذَنبِ !* 
*لَعَنْـتني ..* 
*واسمُكَ كانَ سُبّتي في لُغـةِ السّـبِّ!* 
*ضَـربتَني* 
*وكُنتَ أنتَ ضاربـي ..وموضِعَ الضّـربِ!* 
*طَردْتَـني* 
*فكُنتَ أنتَ خطوَتي وَكُنتَ لي دَرْبـي !* 
*وعنـدما صَلَبتَني* 
*أصبَحـتُ في حُـبّي* 
*مُعْجِــزَةً* 
*حينَ هَـوى قلْـبي .. فِـدى قلبي!* 
*يا قاتلـي* 
*سـامَحَكَ اللـهُ على صَلْـبي.* 
*يا قاتلـي* 
*كفاكَ أنْ تقتُلَـني* 
*مِنْ شِـدَّةِ الحُـبِّ !*

----------


## محمد قدادة

نقل جميل وبالتوفيق للمذيد انن شاء الله

----------


## Hajer

أستاذ محمد
نورت الموضوع

: )

----------


## safih-bawazeer

> بَنينـا مِن ضحايـا أمسِنا جِسْـرا 
> وقدّمنا ضحايـا يومنِـا نَذْرا 
> لنلقى في غَـدٍ نصْـرا. 
> ويمَّمْنـا إلى المسْـرى 
> وكِدنـا نَبلُغُ المسْـرى. 
> ولكـنْ قامَ عبـدُ الذّاتِ 
> يدْعـو قائلاً : صـبْرا. 
> فألقينـا بِبابِ الصّبر قتلانا 
> وقلنا: إنّـهُ أدرى. 
> ...


راقت لذائقتي كثيرا ،، 
أشكرك بلاانتهاء يا هاجر ،، 
فقد اتحفتينا بإحدى  روائع أحمد مطر ،، 
اتحفينا كلما سنحت لك الفرصة ،،

----------


## Hajer

صفيه ..
انا من أشد المعجبات بشاعر الحريه
نورتي الموضوع ..

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أعجبتنى هذه القصيدة كثيرا  أ/ هاجر , وهى بحق قصيدة متميزة ومعبرة ورائعة...

----------


## Hajer

ا. هيثم

نورت الموضوع بمرورك العطر 
: )

----------


## علياء أمجد

مقتطفات رائعة ... أعجبتنى كثيرا ...
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## جاسر

_مقتطفات رائعة ومعبرة أختي الفاضلة_ 
_جزاك الله خيرا_ 
_شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية ._

----------


## شيمة الجزائرية

*روووووووووووووووعة بارك الله فيك*
*انا من معجبات الشاعر احمد مطر*

----------


## hazem mohamed

_شكرا أستاذة هاجر على حسن اختيارك للمتميز دائما أحمد مطر_
_شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية ._

----------

